# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Mô hình kinh doanh game miễn phí đã chạm tới giới hạn

## hathuan

Theo chia sẻ của ông Joost van Dreunen, CEO của cơ sở nghiên cứu SuperData, xu hướng vận hành game miễn phí (free-to-play) có thể sẽ giảm bớt “nhiệt” trong thời gian tới. Phát biểu ở sự kiện GameON: Finance, tổ chức tại Toronto hồi cuối tuần trước, ông Dreunen nói rằng mô hình miễn phí đang bị đào thải ở một số thể loại, trong khi nhu cầu về những sản phẩm trả phí tuyệt vời như bản mở rộng *Warlords of Draenor* của *World of Warcraft* cho thấy rằng thị trường vẫn còn nhiều người tự nguyện trả phí.
Trong bài phát biểu của mình, ông Dreunen đã đưa ra sự so sánh hình tượng với phim và TV, khi có nhiều người sẵn sàng chi ra một khoản tiền để mua vé đến rạp chiếu phim chất lượng cao, đồng thời cũng có không ít người thích thưởng thức các chương trình miễn phí trên TV.

Ảnh minh họa


“_Tôi nghĩ rằng game cũng có thể phân chia giống như thế_”, ông Dreunen nói. “_Bạn có những sản phẩm miễn phí ví như game mobile, game xã hội, và rồi bạn có cả những tựa game bom tấn với chất lượng tuyệt hảo. Và chắc chắn rằng lượng khán giả cho từng thể loại cũng rất khác nhau_”.
“_Do đó, chuyện thực sự đang diễn ra là lượng người sử dụng của mô hình game miễn phí đã đạt đến giới hạn theo một mức độ nào đó. Ngược lại, chúng ta lại có một lượng fan trung thành với mô hình game trả phí bởi họ ghét với gặp những banner quảng cáo và chi tiền thật mua bán vật phẩm in-game. Ở thị trường game mobile hiện nay, ¾ số lượng sản phẩm đều được xây dựng với mô hình miễn phí, và sự thống trị này đang cho thấy tác dụng ngược của nó_”.

Pay-to-win thường là thuật ngữ gắn liền với những sản phẩm free-to-play


Ngoài ra, CEO của SuperData còn đề cập tới nghiên cứu gần đây của họ về trẻ em và suy nghĩ của các em với các mô hình kinh doanh game hiện nay. “_Các em thích hình thức trả phí một lần, giống như Minecraft đang áp dụng trên hệ thống mobile. Hơn nữa, tôi nghĩ rằng mô hình kinh doanh này còn nhận được thiện cảm từ cả phía phụ huynh, và các công ty game cũng đã hiểu ra điều đó_”.
>>*Game Hàn Quốc tích cực thâu tóm các thị trường mới nổi*

----------

